# Closeups of my shrimps



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Finally able to take some decent closeup of my shrimps. blue diamond,Tiger, Tibees, PRL, mischlings, blue bolts, CBS etc..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

gotta love those blue bolts....mmmmnnn!

Nice shrimps!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice shrimp collection! I like the blue diamond!!


----------

